# New Whitechapel Rig Day!



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

So Gabe and I completely overhauled our rig. We went with a completely rack mount (aside from the pedals mounted on the shelf) set up.

Live I will now be splitting my signal in my Axe FX Ultra and sending the left side with cabinet emulation to Front of House (the PA) and the right side without cabinet emulation to a Rocktron Velocity 300, then to my Mesa cabinets for stage monitoring.

To assist with fumbling around looking for the XLR outs of my Axe FX and Gabes SansAmp in the back, I order parts from Redco Audio (redco.com) to build a patch bay at the front of the rack. So the Axe FX and SansAmp DIs are on the front as well as two 1/4 jacks for speaker cables to go to our cabinets. No more fooling around with the back of the rack.

Included the pull out shelf for my tuner and Gabes pedals. I decided to put a tuner on the shelf because although I do like the Axe FX tuner, it's a lot easier to stare down at a tuner than to bend over and look at the LCD display.

So my signal chain is Line 6 Relay G50 -> Korg Pitchblack -> Axe FX Ultra -> Rocktron Velocity 300 (bridged mode) -> 2 Oversized Mesa 4x12 cabinets

and Gabes signal chain is Line 6 Relay G50 -> Boss TU-2 -> SansAmp RBI -> Fulltone OCD -> ISP Decimator -> Fender TB-1200 (slaving as a power amp) -> 2 Fender 8x10 Pro cabinets

and now onto the good stuff!



























Here you can see the back of the patch bay:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 23, 2011)

Very clean!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Very clean!



I'm unbelievably OCD in life and especially when it comes to my rig/gear hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## HolidayKiller (Sep 23, 2011)

That is pretty sweet. How do you like that Rocktron? In particular the reactance knob?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah man, I'm the same way, even little shit like moss on the curb in front of my house pisses me off. I know I'm going to take a lot of shit for this but I once paid some kid from my school $50 to clean it all off.

Best $50 I ever spent.


----------



## wlfers (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the power strip


----------



## samincolour (Sep 23, 2011)

Very neat! Love it. Only thing that would piss me off would be having a tuner on a rack drawer instead of on the stage, but y'know, each to their own haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

HolidayKiller said:


> That is pretty sweet. How do you like that Rocktron? In particular the reactance knob?



Funny enough I've had it for like a week and I still haven't got around to trying it yet. It took me so long to put all of this together today I didn't have time to fire it up but when I do I'll report back my opinion!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

samincolour said:


> Very neat! Love it. Only thing that would piss me off would be having a tuner on a rack drawer instead of on the stage, but y'know, each to their own haha.



I've flipped back and forth between having a tuner on stage with a pedal board or mounted in the rack and I prefer it in the rack because it gives me a chance to step behind my cabs and tune/drink water/dry off/collect myself etc. before starting the next block of songs.


----------



## HolidayKiller (Sep 23, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Funny enough I've had it for like a week and I still haven't got around to trying it yet. It took me so long to put all of this together today I didn't have time to fire it up but when I do I'll report back my opinion!



Do you plan to use the power amp sims in the axe?


----------



## samincolour (Sep 23, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I've flipped back and forth between having a tuner on stage with a pedal board or mounted in the rack and I prefer it in the rack because it gives me a chance to step behind my cabs and tune/drink water/dry off/collect myself etc. before starting the next block of songs.



That's fair enough! I've always preferred having a tuner in front of me all the time just in case, that's just me though! How do you find your OCD against the old TS9 by the way?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice and clean! Grats nice job!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 23, 2011)

So tidy! looks amazing mate, nice work


----------



## loktide (Sep 23, 2011)

nice setup 

have you tried it out at gigs yet? how does it hold up for getting a good cutting stage sound?

i used my axefx through a VHT 2502 for the last couple of gigs, and have just sold the VHT  
it was too much of a hassle changing settings at every venue to compensate for the provided cabs, room acoustics and monitors. 
i always considered myself a 'tweaker' but this made me realize that as much as i like tweaking electronic menus on a tiny LCD at home, it sucks doing it on a stage


----------



## budda (Sep 23, 2011)

Clean! Why do you use the Korg over the onboard tuner?


----------



## ridner (Sep 23, 2011)

looks like a sick rig!


----------



## oliviergus (Sep 23, 2011)

How does the rocktron velocity sound with the Axe Fx?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 23, 2011)

Very clean rig Alex, no MIDI pedal for the Axe FX ?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks a lot like the kind of rig I use...except I have an Engl 530 instead of a sansamp, a POD X3 instead of an axe-fx, and a GCX Audio Switcher to control my eerily similar pedal shelf.

I love how clean yours is though...mine is in a constant state of wiring/testing lol.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 23, 2011)

budda said:


> Clean! Why do you use the Korg over the onboard tuner?




He covered that in his OP.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks killer. I'm sure it sounds even better. 

What about backups?


----------



## Michael T (Sep 23, 2011)

Simple, clean & effective. Nuff said


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 23, 2011)

well goodbye 5150 III

looks very clean and mint Alex, can't wait to hear your full out Axe FX Ultra to front of house, should be pretty damn tasty. 

what about the other guys, have their gear stups changed at all?


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes! coooL! Congrats!


----------



## DVRP (Sep 23, 2011)

Slick


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

Sepultorture said:


> well goodbye 5150 III
> 
> looks very clean and mint Alex, can't wait to hear your full out Axe FX Ultra to front of house, should be pretty damn tasty.
> 
> what about the other guys, have their gear stups changed at all?



Nah i have been through about literally 20 different set ups since the inception of the band hahaha, I'm just always searching for new toys and ways to incorporate them into my set up.

Zach and Ben tend to keep it fairly simple with theirs. Tuner, noise gate, OD, amp, cab, done. haha nothing wrong with that, i've just always loved elaborate set ups and switching systems.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 23, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Very clean rig Alex, no MIDI pedal for the Axe FX ?



I use a Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro for switching with a Boss Volume Pedal Jr. for expression.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice! I like the patch bay.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## chubby-ol-gangster-core (Sep 23, 2011)

you ditched the 5150-III and the maxton-808? did you use this to do the new recording?


----------



## Varkatzas (Sep 24, 2011)

That patch bay is literally the smartest fucking thing ive ever seeeeeen!

you crafty motherfucker 

edit: so you just bought the jacks and the rackmount and built the bay yourself?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

Varkatzas said:


> That patch bay is literally the smartest fucking thing ive ever seeeeeen!
> 
> you crafty motherfucker
> 
> edit: so you just bought the jacks and the rackmount and built the bay yourself?



Yup everything is on redco.com

I actually just typed it all out for a friend so I figured I might as well share it!

1 of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=94 (the picture shows 8 holes but it only has 4)

4 of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1651

2 of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1287

2 of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=1286

1 pack of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=409

1 pack of these: http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=411

For the nuts and bolts it sucks you have to buy them in bags of 100 when you only need 8 nuts and 8 bolts, but the bags are cheap so it's whatever.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

So I tried out the Rocktron today.

I need to spend more time with it but I can say that it was "good". Not "great" or "mind blowing" but simply "good".

It did what I needed it to do, provide good volume and tone from my cab for stage volume. It definitely wasn't good enough where I would mic it, I would need a tube power amp for that, but I don't intend on doing that anyways, I plan on running the Axe FX DI and using the cab for stage volume only so if the tone coming from my cab isn't exactly the most amazing thing ever I'm not really concerned.

The Reactance knob was as I suspected basically a Depth knob and it really did help it tons. I was able to dial in the depth and "sag" that tube amps provide and most solid state amps do not. The presence control really opened everything up and gave it a lot more clarity as well.

Overall I am satisfied with it and like I said I think I just need to spend more time with it, I only jammed for a few hours today.

I did find that although using a power amp I prefered to still use the power amp sims on the Axe along with the real power amp. Without the power amp sim on it felt very sterile and lacking but with it on it brought a lot of "balls" and depth out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah I've heard of a lot of people just leaving the power amp sim on.


----------



## electricred (Sep 25, 2011)

You could easily ditch the cabs and Rocktron and get a powered monitor, so that you'll actually be monitoring closer to what's coming out of the PA, and be dealing with less weight.


----------



## youheardme (Sep 25, 2011)

This is awesome


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 25, 2011)

so much sex........


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 25, 2011)

im so jealous, nice rig man. cheers to some more amazing tones!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

electricred said:


> You could easily ditch the cabs and Rocktron and get a powered monitor, so that you'll actually be monitoring closer to what's coming out of the PA, and be dealing with less weight.



True and I have thought about that. But the cabs are part of our backline, it would look dumb if there were cabs on stage right and just 1 powered monitor behind me on stage left haha.

Then again I guess I could leaves the cabs for aesthetics and put the powered monitor beside me off stage where no one would see it.

Ultimately the best case scenario is if we had 0 cabs on stage and everyone ran Axe FX's DI and we all ran in ear monitors. One can wish... maybe one day haha.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 26, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> True and I have thought about that. But the cabs are part of our backline, it would look dumb if there were cabs on stage right and just 1 powered monitor behind me on stage left haha.
> 
> Then again I guess I could leaves the cabs for aesthetics and put the powered monitor beside me off stage where no one would see it.
> 
> Ultimately the best case scenario is if we had 0 cabs on stage and everyone ran Axe FX's DI and we all ran in ear monitors. One can wish... maybe one day haha.


 
I say just use the cabs for asthetic purposes, then run an in-ear monitor for yourself. That would make things so much easier for you, and in time im sure Ben and Zach will end up doing the same thing


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 26, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> True and I have thought about that. But the cabs are part of our backline, it would look dumb if there were cabs on stage right and just 1 powered monitor behind me on stage left haha.
> 
> Then again I guess I could leaves the cabs for aesthetics and put the powered monitor beside me off stage where no one would see it.
> 
> Ultimately the best case scenario is if we had 0 cabs on stage and everyone ran Axe FX's DI and we all ran in ear monitors. One can wish... maybe one day haha.



could always hit up Ultimate Ears and sennheiser? all DI, with IEM and stage banners/scrims would be less weight/goods to cart around on tour, for sure.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2011)

Classy!!


----------



## MaxSwagger (Sep 26, 2011)

Respect. Nice rig!


----------



## thepylestory (Sep 26, 2011)

looks awesome alex! thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Sep 26, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> True and I have thought about that. But the cabs are part of our backline, it would look dumb if there were cabs on stage right and just 1 powered monitor behind me on stage left haha.
> 
> Then again I guess I could leaves the cabs for aesthetics and put the powered monitor beside me off stage where no one would see it.
> 
> Ultimately the best case scenario is if we had 0 cabs on stage and everyone ran Axe FX's DI and we all ran in ear monitors. One can wish... maybe one day haha.



Get all your band mates to come join the forum....we'll take care of the rest


----------



## Varkatzas (Sep 26, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yup everything is on redco.com
> 
> I actually just typed it all out for a friend so I figured I might as well share it!
> 
> ...



I am that friend you typed it all out for!  haha

I posted this before I hit you up on twitter...... im shot.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 26, 2011)

Varkatzas said:


> I am that friend you typed it all out for!  haha
> 
> I posted this before I hit you up on twitter...... im shot.



HAHAHA I didn't even know that was you man.

I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 27, 2011)

just a thought on the subject, but if the band did one day goo all axe DI to FoH and to Stage Monitoring, who even cares about having a backline of cabs, i know this is not feasable right now as your guys are still endorsed and the other dudes are still using amps and cabs, but if it was to come to using a DI solution, i'd say fuck ti and go with what these guys have said, powered speaker on stage or in ear monitoring.

Even with that possibility you guys still represent guitar/bass and drum companies, so representing a company is still all there


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for a necro bump but I just wanted to say I messed around with my Velocity 300 more because honestly my initial impression was that it really wasn't all that great and I swore something had to be wrong for it to not sound that good.

My suspicions were absolutely correct, I had my channels in the Axe FX panned wrong . I had my cab emulated signal going to the power amp and cab, I felt like an idiot, so I fixed the panning issue in my patch, cab emulated signal going to the FOH DI output and the signal with no cab emulation going to the Rocktron and then the cab and it sounds MUCH better. Obviously still not as good as a tube power amp but I am definitely satisfied and can say that my tone is "sick" hahaha.

I have the Reactance knob at 2:00 and the Presence knob at 10:00


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 29, 2011)

awesome! I have my reactance and presence set at 2 o'clock, might try 2 and 10 at next jam!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 29, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> awesome! I have my reactance and presence set at 2 o'clock, might try 2 and 10 at next jam!



Yeah with the Reactance knob 2:00 is definitely the limit when I was playing with it. Anything past 2:00 just sounded like it was making the tone clip almost.

I also have a Global EQ engaged on the Axe FX which is boosting the low end and the high mids on both my cab emulated and non emulated signals, so that may be why I don't need as much Presence. Anything past 10:00 just made it really harsh.


----------



## mlancaster1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought you were using the mesa traditional size cabs? Did you switch or have you always used the recto size?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Oct 31, 2011)

mlancaster1 said:


> I thought you were using the mesa traditional size cabs? Did you switch or have you always used the recto size?



We switched to the oversized on our "Welcome to Hell" headlining run last February. We switched to them after recording with Jason Suecof, as the traditional sized may sound tighter in the room, but the oversized sound better miced up, and ultimately that is what everyone will hear is the mic sound, not the sound I hear on stage.

Although that's not the case for me anymore as my FOH sound will be the Axe FX DI.


----------



## themike (Oct 31, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Although that's not the case for me anymore as my FOH sound will be the Axe FX DI.


----------



## stitch_d (May 20, 2013)

Hey Alex, just out of interest...what amp and cab sims are you running on the axe fx. 5150 and mesa 4x12? Do you use the same cab sim for the DI as your running into the mesa cabs or are they tweaked?

Cheers!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (May 20, 2013)

holy shit necrobump


----------



## noUser01 (May 20, 2013)

stitch_d said:


> Hey Alex, just out of interest...what amp and cab sims are you running on the axe fx. 5150 and mesa 4x12? Do you use the same cab sim for the DI as your running into the mesa cabs or are they tweaked?
> 
> Cheers!





I think we've found a necrophiliac. Screwing dead stuff since August 2011.


----------



## VESmedic (May 20, 2013)

stitch_d said:


> Hey Alex, just out of interest...what amp and cab sims are you running on the axe fx. 5150 and mesa 4x12? Do you use the same cab sim for the DI as your running into the mesa cabs or are they tweaked?
> 
> Cheers!





He isn't anymore...Kemper to FOH, using a profile done by da boyz at audiohammer that was used on the record, of a 5153...


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2013)

VESmedic said:


> He isn't anymore...Kemper to FOH, using a profile done by da boyz at audiohammer that was used on the record, of a 5153...



^ This


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 21, 2013)

Cool thread though, so oh well on the necrobump.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


>





> 09-23-2011, 02:09 AM



Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, good luck with that.



Hahaha yeah I definitely don't have those pics anymore!

To anyone wondering I am much happier with my Kemper than I was with my Ultra  

All three of us use Kemper's Direct In live and our Front of House tone is crushing.


----------



## VESmedic (May 22, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahaha yeah I definitely don't have those pics anymore!
> 
> To anyone wondering I am much happier with my Kemper than I was with my Ultra
> 
> All three of us use Kemper's Direct In live and our Front of House tone is crushing.



I can attest to this....As I have gotten to play through this profile a few times  

Literally one of, if not the best sounding profile I've heard....well imagine that haha.


----------



## Veldar (May 22, 2013)

Mad Necro.


----------

